# RGB LEDs einzeln ansteuern



## MarioBros777 (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne ein nächster zeit einen neuen PC kaufen. Da ich einen PC mit viel RGB Beleuchtung haben wollte, habe ich mich für das sharkoon tg5 rgb Gehäuse entschieden. Als Mainboard dann das MSI B450 Gaming Plus.
Dieses hat soweit ich weiß 2x 4-pin rgb steckplätze. Meine Frage ist nun, wenn ich das alles zusammenstecke, ist es mir dann möglich über msi mystic light alle Beleuchtungen zu steuern und wenn ja ist es auch möglich das Effekte wie zb der rainbow Effekt möglich sind? Ich habe nämlich gelesen das dies nur mit einem 3-pin anschluss möglich sei. gibt es da sonst für sowas Adapter oder sowas in der Art? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MFG

Mario


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. Februar 2019)

Sharkoon (beim TG5 RGB) gibt an mit allen LED Steuerungen (ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte) kompatibel zu sein. Also sollten keine Adapter nötig sein. Aber das Studieren der Anleitungen/Handbücher sollte da Aufschluss geben.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Februar 2019)

Nein da gibt es keinen Adapter. Anderes Board oder zusätzliche Steuerung.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2019)

Hier musst du zwischen normales RGB mit 12v und 4-Pins und adressierbaren RGB mit 5v und 3-Pins unterscheiden. Beide Arten werden unterschiedlich gesteuert und daher lässt sich das ganze nicht einfach durch ein Adapter regeln. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch kein Adapter, da hierzu ein separater Controller benötigt wird da adressierbare LEDs per Datenkabel einzeln angesteuert werden.

Es gibt aber Mainboards was beide Arten mit beinhalten.
Zum Beispiel mein Asus Hero Board hat beide Arten von RGB mit vorhanden.
Ansonsten musst du hierzu auch separat ein Controller haben oder dich beim Mainboard Kauf zu einem entscheiden der beides mit dabei hat.

Sehen kannst es daran das beim RGB 4-Pins vorhanden sind und bei den adressierbaren fehlt der dritte Pin, so das zwei Pins eng zusammen sind und der dritte Pin die Position bei des vierten Pin hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Info: Streifenwissen | c't | Heise Magazine


----------

